# Max Crazy Bird Lady status achieved



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

A little back story, my 2 Conures were destroying the house and putting their own health in danger when I couldn't get them to stop chewing the dry wall, paint and door frames. My only choice was to get them into an aviary but their bond with me combined with the noise means they can't be outside. I decided to find them an indoor aviary but wanted them to remain in the living area of our house so they still would get all the attention they need. The end result? A massive cage in my living room.

Personally.. I love it. They are SO happy! There's so much room for them to fly around and so many toys, and things to do now. I don't have to stress anymore that I can't let them out because I don't have time to baby sit the walls/doors and they don't have to be cooped up all day. Visitors to our house will probably think I'm nuts but with the aviary in the front courtyard and the aviary in the back, they probably already would.

Figuring out how to keep the floor clean has been a challenge. Plain plastic sheeting would get messy, paper would slip around too much and isn't absorbent enough for human visitors walking around inside. I went with pine shavings for now since I had a ton on hand. It clings to clothing, which is a pain so socks and slippers off before we can go in. It is really easy to keep clean though.

I used a tarp I had in the shed to keep it all in, if I can find something more aesthetically pleasing in the future then I'll change it but for now, it's functional and that's a start. I think I'll just try to change it for a black one, once it gets messy enough to need a change.














































A short video, mostly of Arra unhappy I brought that evil camera thing into her lair.






I'm sure glad my babies are happy now


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's an awesome new home for Kree and Arra! 
I'm glad you managed to find a solution for the chewing problem and now everyone (bird included) is happy! :2thumbs:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

An awesome new home for your great birds! well done!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Allie that looks mint!  

Lucky birds!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow they are some lucky birdies, great job finding a solution that makes you all happy  I love it!!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent You are truly inspiring to all here, the way you look after your flock and always have their welfare first you are inspirational Allie.


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

Allie this is amazing! 
How much do you charge to get into the zoo?!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Allie,

The new aviary is incredible and looks spectacular!!

So glad you found a great solution for Kree and Arra that works for you. Well done.*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Every bird lover's dream (and bird, of course) come true ! It looks amazing and you have so many places to hang toys, treats, etc. That's usually one of the problems: not knowing were to attach all the various things. 
Are those bay leafs your conures are munching on?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I love it!! That is so awesome, I bet they are so happy *


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy housewarming Kree and Arra! What a wonderful new home.


----------



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

That is BAD A$$!!!
I would love to have that in my living room!

A couple ideas for the bottom instead of that tarp...
clear visqueen rolled plastic(comes in different thicknesses called mil)
clear thin plexiglass panels around the bottom 

Seriously cool


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

I love that you too are a crazy bird lady. LOL. I call myself the bird nerd. That is an awesome aviary and I love the plants and toys. Where did you get the aviary if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

That new aviary of yours is so nice, it's got Lonny wondering if I'm smoking crack, lol.  I told him I wanted to get one for our flock, and stick it in our living room. Our house is very small. it would never fit, but I still want one. :cool1:


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! It's going swimmingly today. Normally I'd cover up their cage so we can get a little extra sleep in the mornings. My oldest son gets up and gets the Conures all worked up simply by turning on the TV (he's an early riser). I can't cover this new cage but I don't have to! They've been almost completely screech free, they are so content. I hope it lasts lol



Pretty boy said:


> Excellent You are truly inspiring to all here, the way you look after your flock and always have their welfare first you are inspirational Allie.


Oh gosh Cathy, I don't know about that but we all love seeing our babies happy don't we? Thanks a bunch 



Bushy said:


> Allie this is amazing!
> How much do you charge to get into the zoo?!


Kree and Arra will take payments in apples and pomegranates  Thanks James



pmiaria said:


> Wow! Every bird lover's dream (and bird, of course) come true ! It looks amazing and you have so many places to hang toys, treats, etc. That's usually one of the problems: not knowing were to attach all the various things.
> Are those bay leafs your conures are munching on?


Out other aviaries have solid metal roofing and sides which is so darn annoying when you want to hang things. I have those sticky hooks on the Budgie's aviaries but they don't hold much in the way of weight. This is perfect though, unlimited places to hang anything and everything 

Yes Bay leaves! It's winter here so green branches are limited. South American parrots don't tolerate Eucalyptus very well so they get Bay and Bottlebrush branches  They've been having a blast picking all the flower buds off



FlockLeader said:


> That is BAD A$$!!!
> I would love to have that in my living room!
> 
> A couple ideas for the bottom instead of that tarp...
> ...


Thanks a bunch!

I actually spent a lot of time researching clear plastic and plexi when I was trying to cover in the Budgie aviary for winter. I ended up using that rolled plastic and it's fantastic but the problem is that, unlike a tarp, it doesn't come wide enough to cover the whole area, I'd have to use 2 strips, layered. Which is fine but will make it hard to move the cage around without them moving apart and I'm not sure how I could attach them permanently?

The only plexiglass I could find here is really expensive even for the thinner stuff, $50 a sheet and I'd need about 10 sheets to go all the way around, making it cost almost as much as the aviary itself 

I really like how the tarp is all one piece like a diaper LOL it's just not very nice to look at...



budgiebabie said:


> I love that you too are a crazy bird lady. LOL. I call myself the bird nerd. That is an awesome aviary and I love the plants and toys. Where did you get the aviary if you don't mind me asking?


Bird nerd, I love it  I ordered it online. Here's an American site that sells them http://www.birdcagesgalore.com/outdoor_aviary/Outdoor_Aviary.html 
I paid a lot less though, might be a cheaper option out there. It's funny how one site will sell the exact same item for 3 times the price as another sometimes.



jean20057 said:


> That new aviary of yours is so nice, it's got Lonny wondering if I'm smoking crack, lol.  I told him I wanted to get one for our flock, and stick it in our living room. Our house is very small. it would never fit, but I still want one. :cool1:


I would love to see one full of Budgies! Problem is the bar spacing on it is almost too big even for Conures. Also no one would ever be able to hear the TV with that many Budgies in the living room  It's fun to dream though 

It's funny how if you have a huge cage for your birds in the middle of your house you're nuts but it's okay to let dogs and cats sleep in your bed and share the bathroom with you!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, that's incredible! They're very lucky birds!  I'll join you in dreaming of a budgie-filled indoor aviary...roud:


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the website info!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Love it and it look so nice!


----------

